# Sea Wolf Park



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

The pier at Sea Wolf Park is the first pier to be re-opened since Ike according to the Galveston Daily News fishing report. FYI.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

That is one of teh best piers in the area. I used to catch soem awesome trout there and of course flatties during fall. Then again reds are abundant also. Just a fabulous pier in a perfect spot!!!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

In some ways, I hope they dont open the san luis pass pier back up. In the summer time thousands of trout get whacked daily from that 1 pier alone. But at the same time, I learned to trout fish when I was 9 years old thanks to that pier, so maybe im just being a little selfish. All the piers around here seem to have good fishing at diff times of the year. In september on certain nights ive seen heards of reds come through the pass so thick it seemed you could almost step on them, awesome sight to see. That whole area around the pass would def be an even better fishing spot if the pier isnt re-opened, but at same time im sure many people depend on piers to get a shot at catching quality fish. I wonder if the 2 on sea wall and pass pier will re-open this year, or ever again?


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*I am One*



royboy42 said:


> In some ways, I hope they dont open the san luis pass pier back up. In the summer time thousands of trout get whacked daily from that 1 pier alone. But at the same time, I learned to trout fish when I was 9 years old thanks to that pier, so maybe im just being a little selfish. All the piers around here seem to have good fishing at diff times of the year. In september on certain nights ive seen heards of reds come through the pass so thick it seemed you could almost step on them, awesome sight to see. That whole area around the pass would def be an even better fishing spot if the pier isnt re-opened, but at same time im sure many people depend on piers to get a shot at catching quality fish. I wonder if the 2 on sea wall and pass pier will re-open this year, or ever again?


hey man, i am one hopeing that the SLP Pier does re-open. I don't have a boat, so piers are my best bet especially if i have my girls. My girls also caught their first fish at SLP Pier and the staff there is top notch. I personally could care less for sea wolf park, i have neer caught anything there but mosqitos.. Then again i'm not an expert like some of you guys.. i can't get out there as much as i would like..

but i am glad at least one of them is opening back up


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Google San Luis Pass Fishing Pier. That's their board and you can read up on all the progress they are making on the pier.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Google San Luis Pass Fishing Pier. That's their board and you can read up on all the progress they are making on the pier.


I've been over the SLP bridge just about every weekend since Ike and I can tell you that they haven't done anything to the pier yet.


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

This is good news. I'm glad it's back in business.


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad to hear the pier is back up again,


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

My buddy and I are planning to head out to the pier next week. Should I bring my surf rods or do you guys think there's still a lot of debris in the water?


----------



## buckeye trout (Jun 25, 2008)

Is the pier lighted in sea wolf park?


----------



## bibster (Aug 26, 2008)

I am a frequent vistor to Sea Wolf. I have been going down there and fishing the rocks for the last couple of months, not much biting when I have gone, but that could be due to the worst time to go down there. You can take a regular rod and fish off the pier, but if you go down to the T, you can use your surf rod, and fish for shark. The pier was/is lighted, but they are only open right now from dawn to dusk. I can not wait until they are open 24 hours again....


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

royboy42 said:


> In some ways, I hope they dont open the san luis pass pier back up. In the summer time thousands of trout get whacked daily from that 1 pier alone. But at the same time, I learned to trout fish when I was 9 years old thanks to that pier, so maybe im just being a little selfish. All the piers around here seem to have good fishing at diff times of the year. In september on certain nights ive seen heards of reds come through the pass so thick it seemed you could almost step on them, awesome sight to see. That whole area around the pass would def be an even better fishing spot if the pier isnt re-opened, but at same time im sure many people depend on piers to get a shot at catching quality fish. I wonder if the 2 on sea wall and pass pier will re-open this year, or ever again?


If this is your thoughts then you should be saying that every pier on the coast should be closed at night. Oh and also every house on a canal with lights too. It happens everywhere during the summer and in some places the winter also. Some folks dont have a boat or the physical ability to wade so these piers are all they have. These piers bring alot of money to the local communities also. I have seen on some of these canal homes where people do not care about length or bag limits. At least on the piers it can be policed a little better. As for that area being a better fishing spot without the pier! I have fished all over that area, shore, boat and wading and trout are in no short supply around there.


----------



## BIGCAT Texas (Jan 29, 2009)

royboy42 said:


> In some ways, I hope they dont open the san luis pass pier back up. In the summer time thousands of trout get whacked daily from that 1 pier alone. But at the same time, I learned to trout fish when I was 9 years old thanks to that pier, so maybe im just being a little selfish. All the piers around here seem to have good fishing at diff times of the year. In september on certain nights ive seen heards of reds come through the pass so thick it seemed you could almost step on them, awesome sight to see. That whole area around the pass would def be an even better fishing spot if the pier isnt re-opened, but at same time im sure many people depend on piers to get a shot at catching quality fish. I wonder if the 2 on sea wall and pass pier will re-open this year, or ever again?


There are plenty of fish for everyone...the pier isn't damaging any fishing population. That is why there are daily bag limits. And some folks will never get out on a boat. Glad to see it re-open for the community!


----------



## SSSharker (Aug 25, 2005)

any good bait shops around Seawolf park?


----------



## bibster (Aug 26, 2008)

Until the Bait shop is rebuilt at the pier, I have picked up my bait at Smitty's...


----------



## willfish4food (Aug 13, 2005)

any big uglies rollin through there yet?


----------

